# Folic Acid Question



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

Sorry if this has been asked loads of times before.   

I am taking 5mg of folic acid daily on prescription and I've recently started taking Sanatogen Multi Vitimins for pregnant women (as a back up to my diet as I am a bit off veg etc at the mo) but the multivits have 400ug of folic acid in them. I have been taking both together.  

Would I get enough folic acid from the multivits alone? I presume 400ug is 4mg? Or can I carry on taking both together. I'd rather have too much than too little as long as i am not overdosing/doing any harm. 

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jasey,

Standard advice is that only supplement needed is 400micrograms Folic Acid (equivalent to 0.4mg) The 5mg strength is prescription only and usually prescribed for people on specific medicines that reduce folic acid levels or htose with specific medical conditions or history of birth defects. You don't need to take both different strengths of folic acid (the 5mg is plenty) but there is no harm done if you decide to take both.

So pleased for you that you are pregnant again, don't think I've managed to congratulate you yet   Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy 

Maz x


----------

